# Just finished this guy



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

3 foot Timber Rattler. Now I have to make a base for him!


----------



## Cmalone24 (Feb 6, 2017)

awesome mount. what state did u kill him in?


----------



## BangOD (Feb 7, 2017)

That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

He was taken in North Georgia


----------



## bclark7169 (Feb 22, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

do this yourself?


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! How much did it cost you?


----------



## Micah6:8 (Mar 22, 2017)

Where in North GA?


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

That is really cool!


----------



## Naulte (Nov 1, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

unique


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

super cool


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Very cool! Well done.


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

Now that's cool!


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are beautiful snakes


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

I bet that was tough. Good Work!


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

Unique mount.


----------



## Dlatona (Jun 16, 2019)

IMHO, would look great if the base was natural--sand, pine needles, rocks, whatever environment rattler came from...


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

glad you like it.


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Huntinrough (May 12, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## teamramrod (May 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## djarcher (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow that looks great, I have never seen a snake done like this before.


----------



## sammccormick (Apr 10, 2017)

What are you going to put him on? Nice work BTW


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

coloring is wild on that guy


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

not sure if id want that in my room LOL


----------



## Masterbasser (Jul 19, 2017)

Now that is a cool mount.


----------



## brushcreek (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool mount don’t see those very often


----------



## Archmarch (Aug 20, 2019)

Amazing looking job.


----------



## steves05se-r (Oct 26, 2007)

I would assume that is very difficult to do. Turned out awesome but I think I would pass from putting that in my house!


----------



## twebb2387 (Dec 4, 2017)

That looks good.


----------



## JustCouesIN (Feb 1, 2018)

That’s so cool!


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool


----------



## lungbuster601 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see another one gone!


----------



## dezenst (Dec 27, 2008)

X2^


----------



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

very nice


----------



## bentstick2 (Jun 19, 2014)

very lifelike pose


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------

